# Change email address for "daily run output"



## Aknot (Nov 29, 2017)

I need to change the email address for the server _daily run output_ emails.
I'm using mail/postfix from ports.

Can't locate the email address settings?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2017)

The periodic(8) scripts run from cron(8), so they use email address configured for cron(8). It's easiest to set a proper mail alias in /etc/mail/aliases and redirect root's mail to the email address you want. Don't forget to run newaliases(1) after changing that file.

Just add, somewhere at the bottom:

```
root: me@example.com
```

Note however that this is for sendmail(1). Depending on how you configured Postfix you may need to edit a different file for the mail aliases.


----------



## Aknot (Nov 29, 2017)

Strange, I have this in /etc/mail/aliases:


```
...
# Pretty much everything else in this file points to "root", so
# you would do well in either reading root's mailbox or forwarding
# root's email from here.
root: pelle.andersson@domain.se
...
```

But the output is still sent to "_info@domain.se_"
Maybe I'm editing the wrong aliases file as you wrote above


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2017)

Yeah, it's going to depend on how that's set up. For my Exim installation it does use the traditional /etc/mail/aliases and through /etc/mail/mailer.conf I've made sure newaliases(1) triggers Exim.

Have a look through here and compare those settings with yours: http://www.postfix.org/aliases.5.html


----------

